# Setting up soil walstad method



## id_darren (17 Apr 2014)

In the substrate chapter she explains the easiest way to set up a new tank. " I layer the tank bottom with dry soil to a depth of 1 - 1.5 inch , next I cover the soil with about 1 inch of gravel so that the substrate is about 2.5 inch deep ( I don`t bother to wash the gravel beforehand)
I add water to the tank so that the substrate is covered with 3 inch of water. The next day the tank can be planted  more gravel added to cover the soil [* isn`t the soil covered with gravel already ? *]

I found other articles that emphasize to saturate the soil for a month or two to avoid unnecessary algae blooms.
http://lowlightlowtechplanted.blogspot.com/
It is my intention to inject Co2  and use aquarium soil.


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Apr 2014)

Saturating the soil for a month or two is totally unnecessary, and yes your soil should definitely be covered with washed sand/gravel before filling the tank unless you're trying to create a muddy swamp. This may help in the tutorials section http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/the-soil-substrate-planted-tank-a-how-to-guide.18943/ give it a read, I'm sure it will answer most of your questions.


----------



## id_darren (17 Apr 2014)

Thank you for your link sir , but I read that article already and every other I could find , especially from this site. That is indeed an interesting read. But he explains to put the mesh which is optional and cap it with gravel.
Walstad book says , soil - gravel - water - plants - gravel

My question was about the last added gravel.

Sent from my RM-914_eu_euro1_327 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (17 Apr 2014)

No need to do that either. Just put all the gravel in before you fill with water.


----------

